# Garmin Oregon/Colorado/Nuvi 500



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm thinking about replacing my Garmin eMap with one of the newer systems. The old one doesn't get the best reception in the woods and is useless for driving directions.

I might be the only person in the world who doesn't have a GPS for the car, so for that reason I'm attracted to the Nuvi 500 or 550.

At the same time, I primarily use my GPS for hunting, so I don't want to lose any usefulness in the woods by adding driving features. I do a lot of hiking, grouse hunting, and deer and turkey hunting.

Anyway, if there's one anybody can recommend -- or steer me away from -- I'd appreciate any comments.

KW


----------



## zucpet (Apr 28, 2007)

k9wernet said:


> I'm thinking about replacing my Garmin eMap with one of the newer systems. The old one doesn't get the best reception in the woods and is useless for driving directions.
> 
> I might be the only person in the world who doesn't have a GPS for the car, so for that reason I'm attracted to the Nuvi 500 or 550.
> 
> ...


if you go with the nuvi get the 500 it has the topigraphical(cant spell) maps already loaded 550 has none . ilove my 500 but use it for snowmobiling amazon .com has the 500 for 189.00 great price for the 500


----------



## joytime (Jun 13, 2010)

I am using this Garmin nvi 1200, i just got it last month, i feel it is better than 500 and 550. 
What do you think about it ? Hope it can help you out ,good luck for you .


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I actually purchased a holder for my dashboard and use my handheld Garmin GPSMap 76Cx when on foot and in the truck. I only have the Topo map on it, but nearly all of the roads and trails are there.

Try carrying one of those larger Nuvi's by hand through the woods!

Steve


----------



## jimmyv13 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would look into the handheld units rather than the street units. The Oregon 450 and above are nice units if you like the touchscreen. The 76 and 60 series are all proven winners. The 60 has been recently replaced with the 62. Google and youtube searching for the models you are interested in really helps too. If the unit is going to be used primarily in the woods, I would strongly recommend a waterproof model.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I believe the 500 has a very limited version of TOPO. To get any real terrain details and off beaten trails, you will have to buy the add on TOPO and install it.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Oregon 400T is an awesome unit! On sale for $329 at Cabela's. If you can wait some, price will only drop. Check out e-bay after christmas as well.

This unit is incredible! (Had the Oregon 200 but in comparison, it was a joke so I sent it back) The built in topo maps are great and the street names come up well also. This unit really isn't meant for the road, however. No turn by turn directions. It IS waterproof, full of great options (the 3D map is saweeet!) and I can actually get the satellites in my house. The battery life is good (went a week of going in and out to stands and it was fine). 

That said, each of our three vehicles will have its own Garmin designed for driving directions.


----------

